# Anyone else having troubles installing the latest update?



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

I got an update notification today and when I hit "Install" it reboots into CWM and I see the following:









I found the update.zip in /cache/fota/ so I'm going to try to play with it. Might also try installing stock recovery :-(


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so applying the update.zip manually through CWM mostly worked. When it rebooted it still complained I needed to update so I let the stock recovery process handle it. Rooted with CWM again...


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes using CWR to install OTAs is generally a bad idea


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

jcase said:


> Yes using CWR to install OTAs is generally a bad idea


Fair enough. I've always grabbed my stock updates (Epic 4G) from android.google.com and they worked through CWM

On a side note I tried modifying your stock update.zip packages to only restore the stock recovery so I could do that in the future if need be but I'm not having any luck. I've modified updater-scripts in the past with success but admittedly don't really know what I'm doing. I figured it would be as simple as removing most everything except for the package_extract on the recovery.img but I keep getting an error, status 6


----------



## bimbot (May 3, 2012)

The exact same thing happend to me. Thanks to your post and jcase's, I was able to update and root through CWM. I did the same exact thing you did until the stock update part. I downloaded the update file from jcases's thread, flashed using cwm, then flashed the root package through cwm. Still have root and the build says it's the latest one.

I just want to thank you guys for your posts. Until now, all I've needed was XDA and now they're lagging behind on some of the new devices. I'm glad I can go somewhere and get the advice I need for my latest purchase.


----------



## baezl (Apr 29, 2012)

Were both of your custom recoveries wiped? Mine was soI had to go the unsecure boot image route. I had the same issue you guys had and had to use cwm to install the update and one the reboot, I had stock recovery.

Luis


----------



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

baezl said:


> Were both of your custom recoveries wiped? Mine was soI had to go the unsecure boot image route. I had the same issue you guys had and had to use cwm to install the update and one the reboot, I had stock recovery.
> 
> Luis


Yes, the update will restore stock recovery on every boot. You'll need to install CWM, re-root and then delete the install-recovery.sh script and then reinstall CWM. See these posts:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24285-root-for-the-gt-p3110/page__st__80#entry665279
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24285-root-for-the-gt-p3110/page__st__80#entry666138


----------



## mmurilloco (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi guys!

I have a galaxy ace II, and I was trying to update it. I also received the error with the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/cache/fota/update.zip. The problem here, is that I am a complete begginer about Android, and I have no idea what is CWN, XDA or OTA.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Could anybody give me a very short explanation on how to resolve this? Or maybe pointing me to the correct source of information.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thank you very much, in advance![/background]


----------

